# What do you miss most about WebOS?



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

My touchpad is much better with Android but last night I was forced to boot into WebOS due to flaky Wi-fi at a public hotspot.
It made me realize how much I missed being able to touch on the battery/Wi-Fi dock and choose a network, see my battery life percentage and dim my screen.
I also miss the email app, it's much nicer looking.
I preferred the Facebook App as well.
The cards were awesome too.
Not enough to go back though.
Any way to add some of these things to Android?


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

Nothing. To be honest I'm in webos 75% of the time. The browser is poop. But email and the cards,truly a better tablet OS. The browser and the lacking apps have always been the drawback for me. Otherwise for a tablet ill take webos.

Don't get me wrong. What the CM7 team has done for a $100 tabletis amazing and I am very thankful.

For an alpha build it is very solid.

But by no means am I turning my back on webos


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Definitely the multitask swiping cards


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Only one thing. Wifi Profiles. I have a static ip setup at my workplace, and it's a major pain to have to switch static IP's depending on which work network i'm on, and switch back to dhcp when i leave the office. In WebOS it stores static/dynamic ip information on a per network basis, which is extremely convenient.


----------



## PhantomApollyon (Aug 20, 2011)

Everything but it's lack of the android market and it's terrible browser.

What the CM team have done is awesome, and I will use it when it's more stable for sure. If WebOS had an abundance of developer support to accomplish the tweaking it needs I doubt I'd ever need android for anything to be honest...but since it doesn't then Android is the obvious choice going forward.


----------



## Ommie (Sep 7, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Why would you need to miss it, you have dual boot!


----------



## Bibelo (Oct 13, 2011)

I clearly miss the Cards. For the rest, there's Android. 

I mainly use my tablet for PDF viewing. The only app I found on the WebOS was the poopy Adobe reader, which was totally waste in real situations, like, hugh, reading a book. It would take 30 secs to open a file, and would take forever to display the next page (and I'm not talking about jumping further in the book).


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

The cards were very cool... but I like being able to customize my desktop to my needs... so far I have been 5 days without booting into webos and the more apps I install the less I miss anything about webos... and this is an ALPHA so I cant wait to see what is next!


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

thebowers said:


> Why would you need to miss it, you have dual boot!


This.


----------



## tupoar (Oct 13, 2011)

For me, it's gotta be the email app, wireless profiles and cards. If they could be ported to Android then it would be a no-brainer....


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

Bibelo said:


> I clearly miss the Cards. For the rest, there's Android.
> 
> I mainly use my tablet for PDF viewing. The only app I found on the WebOS was the poopy Adobe reader, which was totally waste in real situations, like, hugh, reading a book. It would take 30 secs to open a file, and would take forever to display the next page (and I'm not talking about jumping further in the book).


Did you OC your TP? I found PDFs much more viewable in webOS than Android. EzPDF is the only thing that comes close for me, and still scanned pages seem off at times even with ezPDF reader, pdf to go, and that office app.


----------



## Bibelo (Oct 13, 2011)

Nope I didn't OC the TP, because I find a bit strange to OC a dual-core processor to 1.8GHz just to watch documents... :grin3:

And I'm super fine with EzPDF on Android indeed. Bought it for my HD2/Android and re-using the licence with the TP.


----------



## e-Zee (Oct 17, 2011)

vareblade said:


> Definitely the multitask swiping cards


true, me 2


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Missing from webOS; Cards, Multi-tasking... looks more polished (not sure if thats 'cuz CM7 is alpha right now)

but hey, I'm VERY glad about the Dual-Boot feature.. without that, i would have definitely gone back to webOS

I've been using CM7 mainly for Tegra/HD games... i dont know what else its compatible of doing that webOS isn't... anyone fill me in on that?
I read manga/comics, so both OS have that
I play games, both OS have that but Android market has more
I surf net, webOS advanced browser is good enough for me
I rarely use word/excel, webOS came with it, so didn't find one for android

Whats the reason for people loving android over webos (other then the fact its a dead area and that android has more apps)


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

I think if all the Android apps were available on WebOS, primarily Dolphin and ezPDF for me, there wouldn't have been much motivation to switch.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

All of that will be forgotten once ICS is released................

I miss nothing about webOS, I'm an Android kind of person.


----------



## rocketman (Oct 13, 2011)

I miss the cards and swipe to close but the crappy webOS browser and lack of apps were the biggest motivations for me to switch.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

rocketman said:


> I miss the cards and swipe to close but the crappy webOS browser was the biggest motivation for me to switch.


Lol everything about webOS seemed half-ass optimized, even with latest update, every TP patch known to man, and maxed out kernel.


----------



## dhoshman (Aug 25, 2011)

I miss cards and thats about it. Thought I would love web os since I bought the sprint pre on day 1 and kind of remembered the good ol times b4 I discovered android but all it did was make me remember how boring it is to have all of this power and no apps. Plus all the bugs web os has, sometimes I wonder if web os was in alpha. Cm7 for the win.


----------



## calus (Oct 18, 2011)

I really miss the keyboard. *loved it*

Couldn't find a keyboard in the market which can compete against the webOs keyboard. Using the hacker's keyboard now, its a compromise..


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

The cards were cool but I'm very content with just holding in the home button and selecting my previous apps. The email client is by far what I miss most but certainly not enough to go back!


----------



## luminos (Oct 6, 2011)

Cards, definitely.

I truly really hope that Google can come up with a comparable (or if possible, better) means of switching between applications.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

the cards system is great, plus you can arrange apps in the order you want etc...

I also prefer the look of webOS as far as the desktop goes..
I like clean desktops..


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

aptraum said:


> The cards were cool but I'm very content with just holding in the home button and selecting my previous apps. The email client is by far what I miss most but certainly not enough to go back!


I agree, Double Pane email is something i would love to get with gmail!


----------



## beest12 (Oct 9, 2011)

What is so bad about the browser?


----------



## mhaner (Oct 18, 2011)

swiping up to close apps. I really like that.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

mhaner said:


> swiping up to close apps. I really like that.


I like never having to close apps =P



beest12 said:


> What is so bad about the browser?


Seriously?


Slow. In rendering, in scrolling, in javascript.
Poor scrolling. The sideways motion drives many insane. No scrolling bar, either to see where you are on the page or to move down a page faster
Refresh behavior is bad. Refreshing will return you to the top instead of staying where it was. Sometimes refreshing doesn't even work (like in some forums).
Text corruption. What's with the text developing weird splits sometimes?
Card behavior. If I open a new card, the original card becomes all blurry until the new card loads. If I open a new card and then decide to close the original card too quickly, the new card won't even load!
Text entry. If the text in a textbox is much longer than the field itself, have fun editing it.

This isn't even comprehensive, just off the top of my head :sad3:



scrizz said:


> I also prefer the look of webOS as far as the desktop goes..
> I like clean desktops..


No reason your desktop can't be empty. Except you have the choice to put widgets and icons there if you want.

Sorry to be a Negative Nancy here. I do think the card system of WebOS looks elegant and is fun to use. Still, a few weeks of dealing with the unoptimized bits of WebOS has mostly turned me off it since I know HP is killing it and the chances of it improving significantly are marginal.


----------



## chibucks (Aug 24, 2011)

cards for me as well... e-mail client is nice with the double pane... i didn't hate the browser like others on here do, flash seemed to be smoother on webos.


----------



## Padillla (Oct 12, 2011)

idc about the cards, just a fancy way to do the same thing...

I really miss the keyboard, swift key x do a great work, but i liked the webos keyboard.
Browser, yes it used to manage flash way better than android, but is a slow laggy and blurry shit.
Apps... nah, just a couple but nothing important.
The wifi profiles was not important for me, but I hope CM team implement it on future releases.

No thing else, even the dam boot is slow in that thing I dont like fancy things, so I'll keep CM till my touchpad battery dies.


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

vareblade said:


> Definitely the multitask swiping cards


I'm with you. This is really where webos got it right.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

mhaner said:


> swiping up to close apps. I really like that.


Got old fast for me. Two steps to close an app is a waste of time and I'm lazy. :--)


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

rodalpho said:


> I'm with you. This is really where webos got it right.


Seemed more like a gimmick than something useful to me. to each his own.


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

It's the best multitasking implementation on any tablet by a large margin, in my opinion and many others'. Better than ipad (obviously) and certainly superior to honeycomb.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

piiman said:


> Seemed more like a gimmick than something useful to me. to each his own.


tell me, how long did you actually use webos?

I like knowing what programs I am currently using.
the home button thing in android just shows recent apps.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

1. I miss the cards. I got into such a habit of using them, that on android I keep sweeping up to close an app.

2. One I haven't seen others mention is native printing directly to PCL6 HP network printers. I have a number of them on my network and it came in handy when I needed a hard copy of something real quick. Way more robust and versatile than airprint on the ipad, and yes I've used both. I'll probably end up buying Printbot from the market.

3. The clock app when docked on the touchstone. It just looks good. I got my wife a touchpad for her birthday, but so far she mostly just leaves it on her desk in the stand. When anyone asked what I got her, I just said a clock. She got annoyed for some reason. :-/


----------



## calculator (Oct 15, 2011)

1) As everyone mentioned, the cards

2) Preware. I thought was crazy awesome that there was a repository of all the homebrew stuff and all you needed to do to install something was single click. it was actually easier to use than the hp market, although preware lacked user reviews.

3) The webos battery life. I know this is just an alpha, but webos on the touchpad just lasts forever.

4) native and free interfacelift app.


----------



## ricez (Oct 14, 2011)

The old keyboard was excellent, and the web browser had plenty of quirks but was much faster than dolphin or the stock Android browser. Firefox seems better though.


----------



## bloodhawke83 (Oct 14, 2011)

the slowness


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just the swiping upwards. I still do that while on CM7 sometimes lol


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

nomedias said:


> 1. I miss the cards. I got into such a habit of using them, that on android I keep sweeping up to close an app.
> 
> 2. One I haven't seen others mention is native printing directly to PCL6 HP network printers. I have a number of them on my network and it came in handy when I needed a hard copy of something real quick. Way more robust and versatile than airprint on the ipad, and yes I've used both. I'll probably end up buying Printbot from the market.
> 
> 3. The clock app when docked on the touchstone. It just looks good. I got my wife a touchpad for her birthday, but so far she mostly just leaves it on her desk in the stand. When anyone asked what I got her, I just said a clock. She got annoyed for some reason. :-/


For #2 you can get PrinterShare for Android and print to ANY wifi printer on your network not just HP printers. and you can set it up to print from the internet and when you get home all your prints are waiting for you on the printer.

I'm betting ICS will have better clocks for when the TP is docked but that remains to be seen.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

When your Wife has an iPad and your stuck with the HP Touchpad, you start to realize just how limited your experience is, until I was able to install CM7 then life was good again!


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

scrizz said:


> tell me, how long did you actually use webos?
> 
> I like knowing what programs I am currently using.
> the home button thing in android just shows recent apps.


Been using it since 4 days after they went on sale.  
You can only see three open apps (and only one is in full view) in WebOS without having to interact with the screen and its not always easy to tell what you have open if you stack them either. And lets not forget you can't see any of that with and app open so to see what you have open in WebOS you have to shrink the current app then flick around and hope to find the app you want. In Android you just hold the home button and there you are EVERY app you have open and then some.

It was fun to flick around (very smooth) but I didn't get a lot of use from it. It always felt unfinished to me. I do think its too bad there won't be a WebOS4

Hey to each his own!


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

piiman said:


> For #2 you can get PrinterShare for Android and print to ANY wifi printer on your network not just HP printers. and you can set it up to print from the internet and when you get home they are all waiting for you on the printer.
> 
> I'm betting ICS will have better clocks for when the TP is docked but that remains to be seen.


Yeah, looked at PrinterShare, I just like being able to send directly to a printer rather than have a process running on a third device that might fail. Printbot has an extensive list of printers supported, but I still need to test and see if the output is acceptable. That said, rebooting into WebOS on the occasion when I need to print may be acceptable also. Thanks for the suggestion though.

As for clocks in ICS, lets hope.


----------



## zoidberg_md (Aug 26, 2011)

wow I thought the cards was the worst part of the system.

1. in CM i can have 15 most recent apps from the home screen. Opening 15 apps in cards and scrolling through them was incredibly slow, one of the most terrible experiences. I don't know maybe people like the eye candy ? Even opening each new link in a new card was terrible.

Press and hold down home button.. faster and easier.

2. I can't say I tried the email client in webos as the web view and gmail app now has been enough for me. Can't say this is a real downer for me.

3. I use the thumb keyboard app. If you're not using this on your tablet, you're missing out. Way better than webos keyboard.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

I miss cards.
that's about it.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

nomedias said:


> Yeah, looked at PrinterShare, I just like being able to send directly to a printer rather than have a process running on a third device that might fail. Printbot has an extensive list of printers supported, but I still need to test and see if the output is acceptable. That said, rebooting into WebOS on the occasion when I need to print may be acceptable also. Thanks for the suggestion though.
> 
> As for clocks in ICS, lets hope.


If you print "near by" you are printing directly to network you are connected to. But you can also print to non wifi printers by setting up "internet printers" you can even share them. I've never had it fail.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

"piiman said:


> If you print "near by" you are printing directly to network you are connected to. But you can also print to non wifi printers by setting up "internet printers" you can even share them. I've never had it fail.


I looked and couldn't find a way to manually enter an IP address in PrinterShare. Did I miss something? Many of my office printers are on a separate subnet from my wifi devices. WebOS and Printbot allow you to do that. The fun part was finding the necessary ports to allow for inter-vlan routing. Oh well, guess I'll give up and install an agent on a workstation.


----------



## Dingosaurus (Aug 22, 2011)

Biggest thing I miss (and what's keeping me using webOS currently) is the card system. I run a D&D campaign and having cards open to PDF copies of my books is amazing.

I haven't found a really good way to open multiple PDFs in ezPDF reader, and it crashes trying to scan my 3.5gb of D&D books that I use regularly.

C'est la vie. I'm trying to trade my TP and some cash for a Transformer currently, as it just fits my needs a little better.

/shrug


----------



## angellsl (Oct 14, 2011)

Swipe


----------



## fluxsmith (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm amazed people missed the keyboard. For me it's one of the biggest reasons to switch. What kind of idiot would waste keys on emoticons and have no keys for cursor control?


----------

